# Making a cam board...



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

As yesterday was boxing day and many would be nursing a hangover, I decided not to use the table saw or router to make the plugs for the dishes I am making. I went through some subscribed posts and found one where some members were showing their cam boards to hold work piece and template.

Used a piece of 12mm ply to make the board and also make the cams.

Did not want to make too much noise so used the circular saw and corded drill.

I think it still needs some T nuts along the end.

When I went inside to get the camera, the comment was "Have you finished making all that noise, yet?"..........:lol: :lol: :lol:

Some shots from the afternoon.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks like you had a productive day, James!

Glad to hear you're not using your router hung over.. safety first.

Thanks for the pictures


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

_When I went inside to get the camera, the comment was "Have you finished making all that noise, yet?_

And did you reply that that is the sound of progress?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's good to see you producing again James. As you probably recall, I seldom use the cam boards now because I find pinning four bits of scrap around the work piece onto a sacrificial bench top is much faster and more accurate.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

I wonder what the comment would have been James if you had used the table saw and router?


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

...yer James...see you have been busy and I dont want to rain on your parade....BUT....I made a cam board like yours, those "nuts" for the bolts work better on the back. When you tighten the threads they pull down on the spikes and help stabalise the cam.....had to change mine and they worked a lot better.....as Harry said.....sacrificial board may be a better way....AL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

haha, I do have the t-nuts on the back, Al.

The photo was to show the number and layout. I have since added more.

The final shot shows the top.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

James, will you be making some double thick cams to support taller boards as shown in the last photo? I would be concerned that the cams are not tall enough to secure the wood as shown.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Good job on the cam board James!

I am with Harry's view of pinning some scrap around the work piece. My cam board worked ok at best but for me I didn't trust it enough to hold with much force and often was awkward to work with....... I think my cam board is in the shed or may have made it to the fire barrel.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Double thick...*



Mike said:


> James, will you be making some double thick cams to support taller boards as shown in the last photo? I would be concerned that the cams are not tall enough to secure the wood as shown.


Yes, Mike. That is on the agenda.

One of the members from the post that I used for inspiration, had a photo of the double layered cams.

At the moment I am sourcing the best machine screws for the job.

My bolt 'place' [Lee Bros at Parramatta] is closed for Christmas. :lazy:

BJ had some good ones, from memory.

PS: my Template Tom style jig holder is on the saw at the moment holding bits and pieces......makes a good box...LOL


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah Harr so your the one who was making all the racket


----------

